# SHOW US YOUR . . Favorite Holiday Gift



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This year my favorite gift was the lifesavers storybook. I used to get one of these in my stocking each year and the last two years my dad has had a hard time finding them. This year not only did he get me one, but so did my sister and DH. So now, I have more lifesavers than I know what to do with:w00t:.

Other than the lifesavers, my favorite gift was the FLIP video recorder that DH got for me with Hunter's face on it. I posted about it here already so I won't bore you again but I do love it!

Here's the link so you can see how GREAT Hunter's picture came out!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/110852-im-flipping-hunter.html


So - what was everyone's favorite holiday gift received this year?


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Erin, I always got the Lifesaver storybook when I was growing up, now that is a tradition I have passed to my kids, they get a Lifesaver Storybook in their socks every Christmas....my favorite gift, is gonna sound silly but its my Northface jacket, I wear it everyday!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I always got a banana, apple and orange in my stocking. My 29 y.o. daughter ask me about a week before Christmas why I didn't fix her a stocking anymore. I said it might be because you are married with two kids of your own!!! Would have to say my favorite gift was a WillowSpring figurine of a girl holding her puppy! It is called "Puppy Love"!! My DH said he thought it was a perfect gift and I had to agree!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

jerricks said:


> Erin, I always got the Lifesaver storybook when I was growing up, now that is a tradition I have passed to my kids, they get a Lifesaver Storybook in their socks every Christmas....my favorite gift, is gonna sound silly but its my Northface jacket, I wear it everyday!!


I don't think a warm winter jacket is a silly favorite gift! I would love to see a picture of your jacket as I am trying to select one as I type. I am in desperate need of a new ski coat!



munchkn8835 said:


> I always got a banana, apple and orange in my stocking. My 29 y.o. daughter ask me about a week before Christmas why I didn't fix her a stocking anymore. I said it might be because you are married with two kids of your own!!! Would have to say my favorite gift was a WillowSpring figurine of a girl holding her puppy! It is called "Puppy Love"!! My DH said he thought it was a perfect gift and I had to agree!


That Willow Spring figure sounds like the perfect gift! I used to get a chocolate covered orange when I was in my teens but that was the closest thing to a piece of fruit I have ever received


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> This year my favorite gift was the lifesavers storybook. I used to get one of these in my stocking each year and the last two years my dad has had a hard time finding them. This year not only did he get me one, but so did my sister and DH. So now, I have more lifesavers than I know what to do with:w00t:.
> 
> Other than the lifesavers, my favorite gift was the FLIP video recorder that DH got for me with Hunter's face on it. I posted about it here already so I won't bore you again but I do love it!
> 
> ...


It's also tradition in my family for my sister & I to get the Lifesaver Storybooks! This year was the 1st year my parents wouldn't see us around Christmas time (we generally tried to split all the holidays between families, but this year decided to start our own Christmas Day traditions), and my amazing husband put a Lifesaver storybook in my stocking!!! I was SO shocked. The only downside is they used to come with more lifesavers in them, and included more flavors...I remember there was an all butterscotch roll (my favorite) and also a berry mix one. I think now they are just cherry, regular-mixed, & tropical.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite gift for Christmas was one of the new iPod Nanos. :thumbsup: I love it because it is TINY, has a touch screen, clips onto your shirt or pants (great for working out), and also has an FM radio!

It was a total surprise as my husband and I had talked about buying one to share to replace his huge old 30gig iPod Video thing, but he was so thoughtful to buy one just for me...even in my favorite color, Graphite! :chili: I have this weird thing for neutral colors when it comes to gadgets, organizing bins, some furniture, etc...the blue, pink, green, etc are all cute, but I adore neutrals. lol I have let my husband borrow it a few times even...heehee! :HistericalSmiley:

We are both trying to work out regularly at the gym (he has done better than me by going 6x per week!) so it was a bit of a motivator for me also. :aktion033:


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, sort of a gift to myself... for new year's, but hey, that's a holiday too, right? B)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

cometgrrl said:


> Well, sort of a gift to myself... for new year's, but hey, that's a holiday too, right? B)


Absolutely! No holiday needed to get yourself something as adorable as he is!!! :wub:


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

if that malt was your new-years gift I believe you win for cutest gift


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, Indy was my new years gift! 

Of course, I just make up holidays to get pets. We got our cat as our "we're back from the honeymoon, let's get a pet" holiday gift!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, my favorite gift, was my gift to LBB, and Little Johnny.

A home for Little Johnny, and a BFF for LBB. It was flippin' AWESOME!!

It was a good Christmas for all. 

Jops: Yes it was, Deb. You got blind boy out of our face.

LBB: Shut up

Jops: You shut up

Deb: Good Lord, is this ever going to end??


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I always pretty much pick my gifts out haha. I have a list but I'm usually out shopping with my mom and I'll see something on there on sale and I'm like OH I wanted that and it's on sale! So come Christmas I usually know what I'm getting already hahah.

But I guess my favs this year is my new winter coat. I think this is the one Kenneth Cole Reaction Coat, Belted Down with Faux Fur Hood - Coats - Women's - Macy's but in black. It's sooooooo warm!!!

And also Amazon.com: Beauty and the Beast (Three-Disc Diamond Edition Blu-ray/DVD Combo in Blu-ray Packaging): Paige O'Hara, Robby Benson, Richard White, Jerry Orbach, David Ogden Stiers: Movies & TV this!!! It's the diamond special edition Beauty & The Beast. This was absolutely my FAVORITE Disney movie as a child when this came out. And I just watched it last week. And I can honestly say I appreciate it more even now. And I've had the songs from it in my head all week!!! And I watched all the special features and just love it even more now than I did when I was a kid!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My sister came across a mother's day card I had given my mom when I was little. She put it in a box and wrapped it and gave it to me....I thought it was pretty cool. Don't know if you'll be able to see everything I wrote in it, but we had a good laugh about it on Christmas...I was so queer...LOL...

View attachment 93184


View attachment 93185


View attachment 93186


OMG! I even wrote her a song!!! :blush:
View attachment 93187



Oh, I kind of bought these UGG's for myself...:blush:...I love them...:aktion033:
View attachment 93188


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> It's also tradition in my family for my sister & I to get the Lifesaver Storybooks! This year was the 1st year my parents wouldn't see us around Christmas time (we generally tried to split all the holidays between families, but this year decided to start our own Christmas Day traditions), and my amazing husband put a Lifesaver storybook in my stocking!!! I was SO shocked. The only downside is they used to come with more lifesavers in them, and included more flavors...I remember there was an all butterscotch roll (my favorite) and also a berry mix one. I think now they are just cherry, regular-mixed, & tropical.


I too noticed that they have decreased the quantity of life savers and the flavors! It used to be 8 rolls and now its just 4. I never liked the butterscotch very much but love the berry mix. Perhaps we need to start a letter writing campaign to lifesavers!



LJSquishy said:


> My favorite gift for Christmas was one of the new iPod Nanos. :thumbsup: I love it because it is TINY, has a touch screen, clips onto your shirt or pants (great for working out), and also has an FM radio!
> 
> It was a total surprise as my husband and I had talked about buying one to share to replace his huge old 30gig iPod Video thing, but he was so thoughtful to buy one just for me...even in my favorite color, Graphite! :chili: I have this weird thing for neutral colors when it comes to gadgets, organizing bins, some furniture, etc...the blue, pink, green, etc are all cute, but I adore neutrals. lol I have let my husband borrow it a few times even...heehee! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> We are both trying to work out regularly at the gym (he has done better than me by going 6x per week!) so it was a bit of a motivator for me also. :aktion033:


What a GREAT gift Lisa!!!! I hope that your new gift helps to motivate you! I know it would motivate me! I have an old ipod nano as well but can't justify a new one since I have the iphone - but its so big! I do like the graphite color as well!



cometgrrl said:


> Well, sort of a gift to myself... for new year's, but hey, that's a holiday too, right? B)


What a GREAT present!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh, my favorite gift, was my gift to LBB, and Little Johnny.
> 
> A home for Little Johnny, and a BFF for LBB. It was flippin' AWESOME!!
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:skipping the third one that never works :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



SugarBob62 said:


> Well I always pretty much pick my gifts out haha. I have a list but I'm usually out shopping with my mom and I'll see something on there on sale and I'm like OH I wanted that and it's on sale! So come Christmas I usually know what I'm getting already hahah.
> 
> But I guess my favs this year is my new winter coat. I think this is the one Kenneth Cole Reaction Coat, Belted Down with Faux Fur Hood - Coats - Women's - Macy's but in black. It's sooooooo warm!!!
> 
> And also Amazon.com: Beauty and the Beast (Three-Disc Diamond Edition Blu-ray/DVD Combo in Blu-ray Packaging): Paige O'Hara, Robby Benson, Richard White, Jerry Orbach, David Ogden Stiers: Movies & TV this!!! It's the diamond special edition Beauty & The Beast. This was absolutely my FAVORITE Disney movie as a child when this came out. And I just watched it last week. And I can honestly say I appreciate it more even now. And I've had the songs from it in my head all week!!! And I watched all the special features and just love it even more now than I did when I was a kid!


Those are both great gifts! I too loved B&B but am a much bigger Snow White fan. I love the old style animation. :wub: Your coat looks very warm!



The A Team said:


> My sister came across a mother's day card I had given my mom when I was little. She put it in a box and wrapped it and gave it to me....I thought it was pretty cool. Don't know if you'll be able to see everything I wrote in it, but we had a good laugh about it on Christmas...I was so queer...LOL...
> 
> View attachment 93184
> 
> ...


Pat, I was weeding through stuff my mom told me could no longer live in her attic and I found a diary from when I was 9 and my biggest issue was my mom refusing to purchase clothing for me from the GAP - I can totally relate to silly things we did when we were little. I love that you now have that card - such a sentimental gift from your sister. Oh....and UGGS!!! Warm feet are a GREAT christmas gift (almost as great as a new chi puppy - did you happen to get yourself one of those too?):innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> as a new chi puppy - did you happen to get yourself one of those too?):innocent:


Oh Erin!!!! If I had..... You would have known that by now.......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Oh Erin!!!! If I had..... You would have known that by now.......:HistericalSmiley:


Pat, Valentine's Day is coming soon---hint, hint!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

jerricks said:


> Erin, I always got the Lifesaver storybook when I was growing up, now that is a tradition I have passed to my kids, they get a Lifesaver Storybook in their socks every Christmas....my favorite gift, is gonna sound silly but its my Northface jacket, I wear it everyday!!


OK, this one just went flying over my head! What the **** is a Lifesaver Storybook, never heard of it. I've gathered from other posts that it contains lifesaver candies (yum, cherry) but what is so special about them? How do they differ from say...candy canes? Is it really a book? Is this an east coast thing?


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

One of my favorite gifts I received for Chritmas was from my good friend Jane. She had secretly got with the photographer who had just taken pictures of Lulu, Lollypop, and Willow and had a beautiful outdoor flag with all three of the girls pictures on it made for me. She could not have given me a better gift!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> OK, this one just went flying over my head! What the **** is a Lifesaver Storybook, never heard of it. I've gathered from other posts that it contains lifesaver candies (yum, cherry) but what is so special about them? How do they differ from say...candy canes? Is it really a book? Is this an east coast thing?


 
I don't believe it's an east coast thing. Basically, its a cardboard box decorated to look like a book and when you open it there are rolls of lifesavers. Here's an old picture I found on the internet of when there used to be two sides filled with 'savers'. They used to also have little stories in them.








Now, they hold either 4 or 5 rolls on one side only and have a little story on the inside flap on the "front page"


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

LuluLolly said:


> One of my favorite gifts I received for Chritmas was from my good friend Jane. She had secretly got with the photographer who had just taken pictures of Lulu, Lollypop, and Willow and had a beautiful outdoor flag with all three of the girls pictures on it made for me. She could not have given me a better gift!



What a wonderful gift!!! So thoughtful!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol i was going to ask what a life saver book was also , thats cute n yummy ... 

the ugg boots well they r the most comfortable boots in the world , i love my uggs..
lets see my favorite xmas gift was my toshiba netbook that my bf got me . oh and also an ereader but ( my daughter messed it up on the third day and im waiting for them to send me a new one. )


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my best holiday gift was my DH gave me Max last year for Xmas I got him on Christmas eve and Max has given me a gift everyday...his smile....it makes me melt everytime...he he...you all thought I was going to say he leaves me a gift of poop everyday....NOT...lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We use to get the Lifesaver Books before Christmas to pacify us until Christmas morning. Thanks for the memory!
My fav this year was a gift my two daughters got me. Well, I think it will be my fav. They gave me The Kindle. It's never worked. Amazon has promised to replace it day after day and it never shows up. I'm about to cross Amazon off my list of places to go to for things.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The DH and I decided not to give each other gifts this year since we are in the process of moving. However, he sent me an email telling me how much he loved me and how he looks forward to our future together:wub: It was the best present I ever received from him. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great and touching gifts for sure. My fave of couse is Indy :wub::wub: I always have a favorite memory Christmas day ...it's that my husband proposed to me on Christmas eve He got me a cassette tape storage unit (yup it was 1982) and put the ring box in one of the drawers. :chili: I didn't even know what finger I was supposed to put an engagement ring on. :blush: Best gift ever.

This year DH gave me one of those digital photo frames. I didn't know if I'd like it but he loaded an array of old and new pix and I love it. I got him a gift certificate for a massage at a Vermont spa that we love.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Susan - what a GREAT gift and one you will treasure for always!!! 

I got engaged on Christmas Day in 2004 and it was something I will never forget. My ring didn't come in a cassette tape holder (I probably still have one in my mom's attic somewhere though) so your DH gets two thumbs up for that one


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

P.S what are these lifesaver books everyone keeps mentioning??


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

My mom gave me my favorite gift - black glossy rain boots and guess what - they are named HUNTER!! My mom did a nice job with her gifts and even got me the liners to go with them - it also helps that I still give her a list :blush:


----------

